# 13 month old - Husky X GSD looking for new home-



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I heard this morning from a friend about a Husky X GSD looking for a new home. My friends has the brother of this dog which is how she heard about him - I believe he is currently staying at her sisters but he cannot stay there for to long. The dog is currently in Middlesex.

This is the information I have been provided on him:

_*He is 14 months old, born 24/11/10 , he is fully vaccinated, micro chipped, but has not been neutered yet, a little nervous with strangers , so he needs to be socialised more, he is house trained and quite obedient, although his recall will need a little work, thats the husky side lol, I have been told he loves to play with other dogs and is currently being fed bakers.*_

Apparently he has a very passive nature and yesterday was around a friend of a friends house who has 10 huskys and he played beautiful with the bitches 

This picture he is with his mum.








This is him:









If anyone has any advice for my friend pls let me know - I can pass her email on.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

It might be worth them trying Huskies In Need, unlike the other breed welfares that take in only full Sibes, Huskies in need take in any Sled dog breed and any type of Sled Breed crosses. Like everywhere else they are probably full out, but it doesnt hurt to contact them and see what they can do or suggest. They have a fantasic rehoming criteria and everything is checked so if they can take him its deffinately his best and safest bet IMO

Huskies in Need - Home

Contact details etc will be on the Link.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I just received a text saying this guy has a new home lined up if all the right boxes are ticked. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I just received a text saying this guy has a new home lined up if all the right boxes are ticked.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Hope they will tick off all the boxes and he does find a forever home, he is a good looking dog and could easily be homed on a whim.


----------

